# Ava or Thayer, Missouri



## dndweeks

I keep finding listings for the Ava and Thayer, Missouri areas. Some are quite intriguing, but we're not familiar with that area. Is there anyone out here who is familiar with these areas? What can you tell me?

Thanks.


----------



## tarbe

Our retirement place is about 20 miles south of Ava, in the next county down (Ozark).

Generally speaking, this is an area of low cost real estate, very low taxes, few governmental services, and few jobs paying much over minimum wage.

Folks are pretty well spread out, and seem to be very friendly. Quite a few of the folks we've met on our trips there over the past 3 years seem to be transplants (like us). More than a few have been from IL and WI.

Are you looking for a retirement place?


----------



## dndweeks

We are not looking for a retirement place, but hubby is looking to switch to a new job with his company that would allow him to work from home. He would, however, need to travel a bit. Any regional airports near that area?


----------



## tarbe

dndweeks said:


> We are not looking for a retirement place, but hubby is looking to switch to a new job with his company that would allow him to work from home. He would, however, need to travel a bit. Any regional airports near that area?


Springfield/Branson, Mountain Grove and West Plains....depending on where you are going. Edit: I don't know if there are commercial flights out of the latter two!

I think this area is ideal for work-at-home folks. You don't have the high overhead!


----------



## obleo+6

We're in Ozark Co and love it here. DS has to fly out for contract work occasionally so, like it was stated, all depends on where you're going as to which airport you choose to fly out of.
Not alot of work, per se, but Ava has a super Wallyworld if that helps any...lol. Also, gotta watch where you live/work from home as the further out you go, if you NEED internet, the less "cable/internet/phone" choices you have. We ended up with everything on satellite including the phone/long distance but it all costs about 70.00 a month.

Good luck.


----------



## dndweeks

obleo+6 said:


> We're in Ozark Co and love it here. DS has to fly out for contract work occasionally so, like it was stated, all depends on where you're going as to which airport you choose to fly out of.
> Not alot of work, per se, but Ava has a super Wallyworld if that helps any...lol. Also, gotta watch where you live/work from home as the further out you go, if you NEED internet, the less "cable/internet/phone" choices you have. We ended up with everything on satellite including the phone/long distance but it all costs about 70.00 a month.
> 
> Good luck.


One concern we have about rural property is the availability of phone and internet. It's a requirement for his job, so it has to be a good connection. Does the satellite interent service work well?


----------



## matt_man

We live in Ozark county (south of Ava) and have high speed internet through the phone company. It's bundled together with our regular phone and long distance. Springfield (about an hour from Ava) will be your closest airport to get commercial flights.

It's nice and quiet and taxes are low. We moved from WI almost 15 years ago.


----------



## obleo+6

dndweeks said:


> One concern we have about rural property is the availability of phone and internet. It's a requirement for his job, so it has to be a good connection. Does the satellite interent service work well?


Yeppers, it does...no problems other than a elec outage the other day for a bit and that reminded us to get a burner phone for emergencies, but other than that, it's high speed net/long distance and phone, so it's not too shabby.


----------



## obleo+6

matt_man said:


> We live in Ozark county (south of Ava) and have high speed internet through the phone company. It's bundled together with our regular phone and long distance. Springfield (about an hour from Ava) will be your closest airport to get commercial flights.
> 
> It's nice and quiet and taxes are low. We moved from WI almost 15 years ago.



We're south of Ava also, about 15 miles from Gainseville...howdy neighbor...(sorry for the drift).

We were told we could get land line at first but then the phone co said "NO, you can't have it cuz we don't service you all that far back off the beaten track any more", so we went with satellite...so we didn't have much of a choice, but I'm real happy with it all.


----------



## tarbe

Sounds like we are all neighbors.

My place is off CR 126 between Romance and Brixey.


----------



## DenMacII

Folks, we're coming too. Probably by mid summer. 

We've been looking between Seymour and West Plains (north and south of that line a bit too). Toured the area pretty extensively a couple years ago, and like this area best. Great farms, great people, I don't think we could go wrong. Things are finally falling into place for us here to make the move.

Maybe we should have an HT meet up late in the Summer or early fall!


----------



## dndweeks

It certainly sounds like we need to make a trip to Missouri to begin looking at different areas around the Ava and Ozark county areas.


----------



## DaynaJ

It is a beautiful area. Not to far from Branson either--if your interested. Company always likes to go there. I think from St Louis down I-44 & everything south & south west is beautiful in MO. Biggest difference is the ground & how much topsoil you have. Also quantity of rocks!


----------



## sunny225

This is some beautiful country up here. We love it. Been here for 2 years, moved from south MS. 
Taxes -- property, tags, personal property -- are all very low. But be aware that you will pay MO state income taxes, property taxes & the rest from now on. No break when you turn 65, if you're not already that old.
We DO need to have an HT get together though.


----------



## grandma12703

tarbe said:


> Springfield/Branson, Mountain Grove and West Plains....depending on where you are going. Edit: I don't know if there are commercial flights out of the latter two!
> 
> I think this area is ideal for work-at-home folks. You don't have the high overhead!


No commercial flights from West Plains or Mountain Grove but they are nice airports for private planes to fly into and out of. My son-in-law and daughter fly into both at times for visits.


----------



## SashayXP

matt man...oh my goodness, the internet connectivity and speed are a constant problem once you leave the city limits. I work on line and it is a constant issue. Satellite frankly...sucks. IF you can work off line and only upload and download occasionally it may be okay. If you work with information that needs to be encrypted (like medical information), if you need to stay connected to a remote server...then satellite is too slow, too undependable and you will max out your allowed bandwidth for the month by oh about the third of the month. Oh and if the wind blows (and it blows every second of every day in Oklahoma...if it rains, if it snows...well the dependability of satellite is highly questionable...My only solution is to retire...and I think I will. Soon.


----------



## TrueloveJL

Does anyone know of land for sale (preferably owner finance or land contract) near Ava? We are wanting to move to somewhere within 60 mins of Springfield as we still have to work for a year or so to get things moving. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## tarbe

DenMacII said:


> Maybe we should have an HT meet up late in the Summer or early fall!


Great idea. All we need is someone not too far off HWY 5 south of Ava to host it. Hint, hint.....


----------



## tarbe

DaynaJ said:


> It is a beautiful area. Not to far from Branson either--if your interested. Company always likes to go there. I think from St Louis down I-44 & everything south & south west is beautiful in MO. Biggest difference is the ground & how much topsoil you have. Also quantity of rocks!


Oh yeah....we got some rocks! Topsoil? Not so much!


----------



## dndweeks

tarbe said:


> Oh yeah....we got some rocks! Topsoil? Not so much!


I assumed it was pretty rocky area. Guess we'll be looking for property that has an established garden we can take over 

I really appreciate all the responses. We're going to Texas to visit family next month and will be stopping in MO on our way down and back to look around.


----------



## Dusky Beauty

Agree on the satellite service, it's certifiably awful form every angle. We've even caught Wildblue falsifying our usage to force us into the highest contract. 

The only reasonable internet options are;

1.)a cable or DSL land line with no data cap service. Typical cost is around $50 a month

2.)A verizon hot spot USB card OR a smart phone with a "tether app" like tetherberry or EasyTether-- the hot spot card has a data cap. If you tether your cellphone to your computer with a USB cable your phone will function like a modem and will tally and funnel your internet use into your mobile phone data plan. If you have a strong signal, and an unlimited data plan, it works smoothly until you receive a call or a text. Then your internet hiccups for about a minute before resuming. The verizon usb card is more expensive at $80 a month for a 10 gigabyte plan-- and for it to be effective you have to have a STRONG 4g or at minimum 3g signal. 
If you are lucky enough to have an unlimited smart phone data plan, you can use that same 3g or 4g signal for the same speed, with no extra internet costs apart from a one time purchase of a tether app (I believe they run about $30.) If you do not have an unlimited plan, it's a lot harder to stay under the average 5 shared gig between surfing and phone GPS and little else. 

3.)Wireless broadband via an antenna on a nearby mountain. Should be no usage cap. Typical cost is about $50-60 a month. Generally smooth and reliable barring things like regular maintenance and storm damage to the tower. 

If you MUST have regular internet for school or work, your new home MUST have access to one of these options. Preferably 1 or 3. If not, keep looking at property because that one isn't the one for you.


----------



## tarbe

dndweeks said:


> I assumed it was pretty rocky area. Guess we'll be looking for property that has an established garden we can take over
> 
> I really appreciate all the responses. We're going to Texas to visit family next month and will be stopping in MO on our way down and back to look around.



If you happen to drive Highway 5 through Gainesville, be sure to stop at the Antlers Motel/Restaurant for some of their pizza. Hwy 5 just north of 160 on the east side of the road.


Tim


----------



## o&itw

sunny225 said:


> This is some beautiful country up here. We love it. Been here for 2 years, moved from south MS.
> Taxes -- property, tags, personal property -- are all very low. But be aware that you will pay MO state income taxes, property taxes & the rest from now on. No break when you turn 65, if you're not already that old.
> We DO need to have an HT get together though.


Some counties give real estate tax breaks for those over 65.


----------



## dndweeks

We've decided to start looking at properties in various areas south of I-44. I contacted a realtor out of Mountain Grove and we're going to go look at properties outside Mountain Grove, Cabool, Mansfield, Norwood, Elk Creek and Ava. Figured we needed to start somewhere to have a better idea of what the areas and properties are like. We'll be down there is a couple of weeks to check it out.


----------



## Pony

DenMacII said:


> Folks, we're coming too. Probably by mid summer.
> 
> We've been looking between Seymour and West Plains (north and south of that line a bit too). Toured the area pretty extensively a couple years ago, and like this area best. Great farms, great people, I don't think we could go wrong. Things are finally falling into place for us here to make the move.
> 
> Maybe we should have an HT meet up late in the Summer or early fall!


There's a lot of geography between Seymour and West Plains. LOL!

We're close to Mansfield, a bit north and east of Ava. My office is in WP, but it's an hour drive there. 

Ava is in Douglas County. It's often called Booger County. No, not because the residents are snotty! Because of a fella whose surname was Booger. (really!) Douglas County is mostly wooded. Ava is the only "real" city-type town in the county, and it's not all that big.

Still, it's wonderful here, and I am so grateful we found the place we have.


----------



## Pony

dndweeks said:


> One concern we have about rural property is the availability of phone and internet. It's a requirement for his job, so it has to be a good connection. Does the satellite internet service work well?


In our area, "line of sight" works best. We pay $50 a month for a really good, reliable connection. In the past, we've allowed neighbors to "bounce" off us, and we're more than happy to move tree tops and all to accommodate neighbors' line of sight. It's just the right thing to do.


----------



## Pony

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Raymond James

If you can make the work "work" for you it is a great area. Love the hiking and canoeing . Great horseback/ bike riding areas. Norfork lake is just south of this area. 

Retired military- pay is now Missouri state income tax free . Ft Leanordwood is located along I 44 at Waynesville. It is close enough to make trips to the commissary/PX/pharmacy.


----------



## MoCat

dndweeks said:


> We've decided to start looking at properties in various areas south of I-44. I contacted a realtor out of Mountain Grove and we're going to go look at properties outside Mountain Grove, Cabool, Mansfield, Norwood, Elk Creek and Ava. Figured we needed to start somewhere to have a better idea of what the areas and properties are like. We'll be down there is a couple of weeks to check it out.


No matter what part of Mo you move to you will be very happy with the taxes compared to Illinois. But you will miss that nice black dirt, when we go back to visit family we always comment on it.

It is further north than what you are looking at but in the area around Columbia there is a local company that is putting dsl lines in the country. I know that it will cover several counties but I am not sure how many.


----------



## dndweeks

MoCat said:


> No matter what part of Mo you move to you will be very happy with the taxes compared to Illinois. But you will miss that nice black dirt, when we go back to visit family we always comment on it.
> 
> It is further north than what you are looking at but in the area around Columbia there is a local company that is putting dsl lines in the country. I know that it will cover several counties but I am not sure how many.


I think we could move almost anywhere and be happier than in Illinois. Of course I say this after getting my property tax bill. We're looking at some property next week - 3 bedroom, 2 bath house on 60 acres and taxes are just under $1100 a year. Our taxes are almost 5 X's that for a 5 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath house on a 100 X 148 ft lot. It's crazy!!!!!

I'm considering moving my soil with me when I move. LOL!!!! Which reminds me of a story about my grandmother and uncle. He and his family live in Oregon and after several years finally convinced my grandparents to fly out to see them. Neither of them had flown before and my grandmother was pretty nervous about it. At one point she said, "I feel better with one foot on the ground." As they got ready to board the plane my aunt handed her a shoe box and told her to open it when she got on the plane. When she opened the box it was full of dirt with a note that said, "Here's some ground for your foot." Upon arrival in Oregon my grandmother showed my uncle the box and note to which he replied, "Ahhh, good ole Illinois soil." He took it and dumped it in his garden.

While I'm sure I'll miss the soil, I want more and can't afford what we want here.


----------



## tarbe

Wife and I went to the Baker Creek Seed (they call it Bakerville) spring festival in Mansfield this past weekend.

It was our first time and we loved it! Well worth the drive up from Houston. Plus we got to tromp around our property!

Just one more reason to say this is a great area....Baker Creek Seed and all they do.

Tim


----------



## RJMAcres

tarbe said:


> Wife and I went to the Baker Creek Seed (they call it Bakerville) spring festival in Mansfield this past weekend.
> 
> It was our first time and we loved it! Well worth the drive up from Houston. Plus we got to tromp around our property!
> 
> Just one more reason to say this is a great area....Baker Creek Seed and all they do.
> 
> Tim


And you didn't swing by to say hi.....


----------



## MoCat

dndweeks said:


> I think we could move almost anywhere and be happier than in Illinois. Of course I say this after getting my property tax bill. We're looking at some property next week - 3 bedroom, 2 bath house on 60 acres and taxes are just under $1100 a year. Our taxes are almost 5 X's that for a 5 bedroom, 2 1/2 bath house on a 100 X 148 ft lot. It's crazy!!!!!
> 
> I'm considering moving my soil with me when I move. LOL!!!! Which reminds me of a story about my grandmother and uncle. He and his family live in Oregon and after several years finally convinced my grandparents to fly out to see them. Neither of them had flown before and my grandmother was pretty nervous about it. At one point she said, "I feel better with one foot on the ground." As they got ready to board the plane my aunt handed her a shoe box and told her to open it when she got on the plane. When she opened the box it was full of dirt with a note that said, "Here's some ground for your foot." Upon arrival in Oregon my grandmother showed my uncle the box and note to which he replied, "Ahhh, good ole Illinois soil." He took it and dumped it in his garden.
> 
> While I'm sure I'll miss the soil, I want more and can't afford what we want here.


Yup been there, Illinois taxes will kill your budget very quickly. When we think what we used to pay...

I love the shoe box dirt. We have talked about bringing home rubber maid tubs of dirt home. Maybe I can put that on my Christmas wish list.

I hope you find the right place.


----------



## Raymond James

Just remember low taxes are good and bad. Good on the pocket book will not argue with that. 

Check with the Fire department is it taxed supported? If not there is a yearly fee? What are insurance rates (it will see low but compare the rates in one rural county to others nearby) generally insurance rates are higher with smaller volunteer non-tax supported fire departments. 

If your department is a subscription make sure you pay the fee every year before it is due. Take this fee into account when looking at two properties and comparing taxes. Not technically a tax but something you should pay. If you do not pay it the fire department will not respond or may come out and sit and watch until the fire leaves your property and starts onto the neighbor who paid. Then they will act to contain/ put it out once it threatens the neighbor who paid the fee. 

Make sure you understand this. They will not take a dues /check after the fire or during. 


Also low taxes - maybe not a library, no community pool or recreation center, limited health department services ( some areas of Missouri have visiting home health nurses, hospice and locally tax supported hospitals) some the hospital is a county or two away. There may or may not bee an ambulance service. Law enforcement may bee 3 deputies for 100 square miles. So if you call expect to wait 30 to 45 minutes. Schools may be a problem, county roads will not be well maintained. Ask about snow plowing of county roads? Not often needed and not done in many counties. Mine just set up a program to hire local farmers with large tractors to partially open the roads but only if the snow is over 6 inches. We can and do get drifts when we have just 2 inches that block roads to cars. Taxes are low but I spend several hours a year removing down limbs/trees, and clearing snow drifts and I live on a State Highway. 

Just some more things to think about when comparing properties.


----------



## Pony

Raymond James said:


> Just remember low taxes are good and bad. Good on the pocket book will not argue with that.
> 
> Check with the Fire department is it taxed supported? If not there is a yearly fee? What are insurance rates (it will see low but compare the rates in one rural county to others nearby) generally insurance rates are higher with smaller volunteer non-tax supported fire departments.
> 
> If your department is a subscription make sure you pay the fee every year before it is due. Take this fee into account when looking at two properties and comparing taxes. Not technically a tax but something you should pay. If you do not pay it the fire department will not respond or may come out and sit and watch until the fire leaves your property and starts onto the neighbor who paid. Then they will act to contain/ put it out once it threatens the neighbor who paid the fee.
> 
> Make sure you understand this. They will not take a dues /check after the fire or during.
> 
> Also low taxes - maybe not a library, no community pool or recreation center, limited health department services ( some areas of Missouri have visiting home health nurses, hospice and locally tax supported hospitals) some the hospital is a county or two away. There may or may not bee an ambulance service. Law enforcement may bee 3 deputies for 100 square miles. So if you call expect to wait 30 to 45 minutes. Schools may be a problem, county roads will not be well maintained. Ask about snow plowing of county roads? Not often needed and not done in many counties. Mine just set up a program to hire local farmers with large tractors to partially open the roads but only if the snow is over 6 inches. We can and do get drifts when we have just 2 inches that block roads to cars. Taxes are low but I spend several hours a year removing down limbs/trees, and clearing snow drifts and I live on a State Highway.
> 
> Just some more things to think about when comparing properties.


Wow. All those things you list say "Syphilization" to me. 

"Ambulance service" back here is often by helicopter. $50/annual membership. Fire dues are $60/year. Still a steal.

There are local libraries with interlibrary loan. Also, if you want to use the big library in Springfield, once again, only $50 a year. Heck, my library taxes back in Ill-annoy were more than all three items I just mentioned combined!

Public pool? Really? When there are plenty of ponds to splash in? There are municipal pools in many towns, and there's the Y, too. 

When it snows, it's not deep, and even if it is, everything shuts down anyway. Same for ice. It's a lot more laid back 'round these parts.

30-45 minutes for law enforcement? Yeah, same as in the cities - but at least 'round here, you take care of the situation, then call the sheriff if you need to.

Insurance rates are not bad down here. Actually, things pretty much balance out. 

And Hospice is a Medicare benefit. You don't have to pay extra for that anywhere.


----------



## tarbe

I find that most of the "benefits" that come with my high taxes in suburpia are things I would rather be able to do without:

Street lights: mess up the view of the stars
Lots of cops: needed because of lots of crime
Lots of schools: needed because we are crammed in together like sardines
Lots of waste water treatment plants: see above

I could go on, but you get the point.


Tim


----------



## Delrio

Love the layed back lifestyle here. Drives people nuts if they're in a hurry to get somewhere, lol. You can go "visitin" at Wallyworld and you might be talking with the cashier for 10-15 min, lol.
Check out this website for property.
http://www.morealestate.net/listings.htm


----------



## dndweeks

Raymond James said:


> Just remember low taxes are good and bad. Good on the pocket book will not argue with that.
> 
> Check with the Fire department is it taxed supported? If not there is a yearly fee? What are insurance rates (it will see low but compare the rates in one rural county to others nearby) generally insurance rates are higher with smaller volunteer non-tax supported fire departments.
> 
> If your department is a subscription make sure you pay the fee every year before it is due. Take this fee into account when looking at two properties and comparing taxes. Not technically a tax but something you should pay. If you do not pay it the fire department will not respond or may come out and sit and watch until the fire leaves your property and starts onto the neighbor who paid. Then they will act to contain/ put it out once it threatens the neighbor who paid the fee.
> 
> Make sure you understand this. They will not take a dues /check after the fire or during.
> 
> 
> Also low taxes - maybe not a library, no community pool or recreation center, limited health department services ( some areas of Missouri have visiting home health nurses, hospice and locally tax supported hospitals) some the hospital is a county or two away. There may or may not bee an ambulance service. Law enforcement may bee 3 deputies for 100 square miles. So if you call expect to wait 30 to 45 minutes. Schools may be a problem, county roads will not be well maintained. Ask about snow plowing of county roads? Not often needed and not done in many counties. Mine just set up a program to hire local farmers with large tractors to partially open the roads but only if the snow is over 6 inches. We can and do get drifts when we have just 2 inches that block roads to cars. Taxes are low but I spend several hours a year removing down limbs/trees, and clearing snow drifts and I live on a State Highway.
> 
> Just some more things to think about when comparing properties.


Good points to consider.


----------



## heritageFamFarm

Hello!

My family has been on and off this sight for a while now (not terribly active but we read a lot). Nice to meet everyone!

We live in the Gainesville/Pontiac area. We live on a 230 acre farm, a few cows, chickens, pony, pigs....that kind of thing. Small family farm.  

I have a few pigs I'm willing to sell at an undermarket value. I've been a breeder for a few years now, and I'm getting out of the business - for now anyway. If you know anyone who is interested, my email is [email protected]  

I also have an ad (with pictures) up on the Gainesville Yard Sale page on FB (it's an older ad that I keep bumping. Prices aren't firm.  The link is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/109172965850972/permalink/390420307726235/

We were so excited to find this thread. Great place to network with some local folks!

Kitty


----------



## Pony

heritageFamFarm said:


> Hello!
> 
> My family has been on and off this sight for a while now (not terribly active but we read a lot). Nice to meet everyone!
> 
> We live in the Gainesville/Pontiac area. We live on a 230 acre farm, a few cows, chickens, pony, pigs....that kind of thing. Small family farm.
> 
> I have a few pigs I'm willing to sell at an undermarket value. I've been a breeder for a few years now, and I'm getting out of the business - for now anyway. If you know anyone who is interested, my email is [email protected]
> 
> I also have an ad (with pictures) up on the Gainesville Yard Sale page on FB (it's an older ad that I keep bumping. Prices aren't firm.  The link is: https://www.facebook.com/groups/109172965850972/permalink/390420307726235/
> 
> We were so excited to find this thread. Great place to network with some local folks!
> 
> Kitty


Howdy!

Pleased to meet a "neighbor" - of sorts. We're a bit north of you, but not too far. I sometimes drive to G'ville and Theodosia for my work.

Not on FB, and it says I have to log in to see your ad. Bummer.


----------



## DenMacII

Hello Heritage Fam Farm,

I've just moved to the Ava area - literally! I'm here, brought some livestock, furniture is in Springfield, and rest of the family are slowly making their way out.

What type of pigs have you been raising? We might be interested in a couple. We prefer Berkshire and or Duroc.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Pony

Hey, Dennis! When did you arrive?


----------



## deaconjim

I almost bought a place near Ava (Black), until I discovered the property was contaminated with lead from the local mines. You might want to check on that before you buy.


----------



## Pony

deaconjim said:


> I almost bought a place near Ava (Black), until I discovered the property was contaminated with lead from the local mines. You might want to check on that before you buy.


Having trouble finding anything on that. Found some stuff on Coldwater Creek near St L, but nothing in the Ozarks.

Would certainly appreciate any source you can share.


----------



## deaconjim

Pony said:


> Having trouble finding anything on that. Found some stuff on Coldwater Creek near St L, but nothing in the Ozarks.
> 
> Would certainly appreciate any source you can share.


I don't remember the details, but there was a lead mine near the property we were buying. The lead contamination came from dust on the tires of the trucks leaving the mines. The property we were interested in (near Black) was in a "triangle" that had been identified as being contaminated.


----------



## Raymond James

Here is a link to EPA site Map of Missouri so that shows cleanup sites. 

http://ofmpub.epa.gov/apex/cimc/f?p...ue|true|true|true|true|true||-1|sites|N|basic 

You an also call the County Health Department and ask to talk to the Environment Health Specialist. Ask what sites, concerns there are in the area just tell them you are looking at buying but want to avoid being next door to the old land fill/mine.

When I was looking to move to my county I was very interested in a property near Holden MO till I found out it was next door to West Star a EPA site. Then I understood why it was priced so much lower than other property just a few miles away. Started looking at another farm that sounded good till I found out it was next to a private Jail. It has since been purchased by the county no escapes since they took over. The private jail made a lot about how they had no one convicted of any serious crimes there. They were correct no one there convicted just awaiting trail on multiple murder counts. Now if it were a real prison that might not be too bad but this place is metal Morton buildings with a fence like you would have at a tennis court around the place. Very easy to break out which they seem to do a lot . Sometimes not noticing someone was gone for 6 to 12 hours. 

Relators do not seem to tell you these sort of things or downplay everything. 

A lot to look at and be aware of, lots of variables to take into account when purchasing a place.


----------



## DenMacII

Pony said:


> Hey, Dennis! When did you arrive?


I made it to town a few days ago. You should check your voicemail - I left you a message a day or so ago.

Anyone have a few spare hours this weekend to help navigate some of the larger pieces into the house???


----------



## Pony

DenMacII said:


> I made it to town a few days ago. You should check your voicemail - I left you a message a day or so ago.
> 
> Anyone have a few spare hours this weekend to help navigate some of the larger pieces into the house???


I'll check with Nick. We have to replace the leaking gas tank on the Suby this weekend. <sigh> She's a '97, but recently started to act up.

Will call you.


----------



## Pony

deaconjim said:


> I almost bought a place near Ava (Black), until I discovered the property was contaminated with lead from the local mines. You might want to check on that before you buy.


Black MO is in the lead belt, but it's nowhere near Ava. It's 141.9 miles northeast of here.

Couldn't get Raymond James' link to open, but the Wiki article on the lead belt shows the majority of lead issues in and around St Louis. According to the DNR, there is a spot near Joplin, in the Tri State Lead Zone District - but absolutely NOTHING in Douglas County.


----------



## DenMacII

Fingers crossed for a fast repair...


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel

So many folks in Douglas and Ozark counties, welcome to the neighborhood 

Pony, so glad to see you here. It's been so long my account was stuck.


----------



## deaconjim

Pony said:


> Black MO is in the lead belt, but it's nowhere near Ava. It's 141.9 miles northeast of here.
> 
> Couldn't get Raymond James' link to open, but the Wiki article on the lead belt shows the majority of lead issues in and around St Louis. According to the DNR, there is a spot near Joplin, in the Tri State Lead Zone District - but absolutely NOTHING in Douglas County.


It's been several years since I was in the area, and I wasn't sure of the size of the area involved. I was under the impression that Ava and Black were closer together, but it time does have a way of clouding the memory.


----------



## Pony

deaconjim said:


> It's been several years since I was in the area, and I wasn't sure of the size of the area involved. I was under the impression that Ava and Black were closer together, but it time does have a way of clouding the memory.


Oh, yeah, I hear ya. My brain is becoming more crowded as I get more (ahem!) experience in life, and things just sort of slip off the back of my brain and get lost in the black hole. 



crowweaver said:


> So many folks in Douglas and Ozark counties, welcome to the neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pony, so glad to see you here. It's been so long my account was stuck.


CROWWEAVER! Yay!!!:bouncy:



DenMacII said:


> Fingers crossed for a fast repair...


We're hoping to get out to you on Sunday to move furniture.

Anyone else want to come to DenMacII's move-in-the-big-stuff party?


----------



## Pony

TrueloveJL said:


> Does anyone know of land for sale (preferably owner finance or land contract) near Ava? We are wanting to move to somewhere within 60 mins of Springfield as we still have to work for a year or so to get things moving. All suggestions welcome.


Don't know how I missed this.

Do you want to be on the blacktop, or do you prefer being "off-road" a ways? I can shoot you a couple of links for some land (owner financed) up here on the Ridge. 

Send me a p.m.


----------



## n9viw

You guys missed a grand ol' time dodging raindrops at DenMacII's new place! Nice digs, too, I have total outbuilding envy. 

As I commented while there, it's like every time you turn around, you see a photo op, the place is just a big ball of pretty. Welcome in, Dennis!


----------



## DenMacII

Wow! It's been three weeks, and we are still enjoying the awesome bag of produce that Pony left in the kitchen. Last night was grilled on hotdogs and tonight on mini-pizzas. Thanks Again!!! for all the help.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

My Mother in Law is from the Ozark and Nixa area. Sometimes evil things come out of them thar hollers.......:run:


----------



## Pony

Den, glad you and the family are enjoying the food. Dang. That is some impressive shelf life!

KnowOne: <snrk> Behave! LOL!!!


----------



## CJ

Ava was home to us for many years. It's a a wonderful town to live in! Fantastic farmer's market on the square, and Jean's healthway is pretty spectacular for such a small town.

We ran a sheep farm, sold it when the kids were grown and I decided to join hubby in the RV full-time as he works all over the place. When the farm sold, we bought 60 acres just south of Ava off Hwy N... a gorgeous area! We planned to retire to it. 

Hubby's job situation changed and he pretty much works exclusively in AR and New Orleans now, so last year we bought a farm here in AR. Long story short, we're open to selling our land in Ava, if interested in details, email me at cj at tinksquared dot com.


----------



## ceresone

sure interesting reading about this area--LOL, came here when I was 4 years old--some 72 years ago--


----------



## sunny225

ah, DenMacII! I didn't realize you were moved in completely yet.
We have been on the road since the 11th & I have had spotty internet service where we went.
Welcome to the 'neighborhood' & I hope you are happy with the move & settling in well.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Back when I lived there, there was scant difference between Ramona, Ava, and Thayer


----------



## terri46355

Good luck with your choice. Ava and Thayer are both nice small towns. West Plains is the "big" town with around 11k people, a hospital, and nice 2 year college with additional opportunities to get bachelor's & master's degrees. The safe and easy going atmosphere of West Plains reminds me of my hometown 30-40 years ago.


----------



## Shadohart

Y'all sure make this area sound wonderful


----------



## Pony

Shadohart said:


> Y'all sure make this area sound wonderful


It is.

Come visit, see for yourself!


----------

